# John Deere STX 38 problem



## pozz 33

Hi

I'm new so hello everyone.

I work with high school kids and we were given a STX38. It was left out side behind a building for about two years and would not start. The kids pulled the fly wheel and found a broken key and replaced it. The motor ran pretty darn good, of course they wanted to drive it and it went around the parking lot with out any trouble. It was pulled into the shop area and we decided to ingauge the PTO.
The blades turned and then the motor shut off. We we tried to restart and it backfired a couple of times. When we checked another key was broken. After replacing the key, I had them disconnect the belt to the PTO and unplug it. Now when the PTO switch is pulled the engine stalls.
We know nothing about the mower part of the and have some knowledge of the motor. We were told tha there are a number of safety switches and one could be bad.
How can I get A wiring diagram so we can try to find out whats wrong?
Its a kohler 12.5 and we have a black deck.

Thanks in advance
Henry
[email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech

Wiring diagrams for John Deere equipment are pretty much limited to the dealer or someone willing to spend the big bucks on a service manual.

The PTO switch is interlocked with the seat switch, If no one is sitting in the seat, the engine will die when the PTO switch is engaged. If the seat switch is bad, then the engine should also die when the clutch/brake pedal is released.

You could disconnect the white wire going to the engine (kill lead) and try engaging the PTO to see if it still kills the engine, if it does then it's likely seized up and simply applying too much load on the engine and causing the engine to die.


----------



## Joe Brinduse

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet

Try this


----------



## 30yearTech

Joe Brinduse said:


> http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet
> 
> Try this


Without a user name and password, what is there to try??


----------



## Joe Brinduse

I found it here.. just sign up ..https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned


----------



## 30yearTech

Joe Brinduse said:


> I found it here.. just sign up ..https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned


That is their parts look up site. Unfortunately it does not have wiring diagrams.

You don't need a user name and password to access the parts look up if you go to this website:

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

